# announcement???



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Has anyone done an announcement. Like welcome to the new member of our family. To relatives and friends that live further away?

I would like to do one. But do I just put writing? Is it ok to put a picture on?


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

I sent all my distant relatives an email or rang them and annouced it on ******** but I had deleted everyone who was not a very good friend or close relative. I also changed my privacy settings making it ultra secure and asked everyone to respect the sensitivity of it all. I wont be putting on photos or menton names. 
Enjoy sharing the good news x x x x x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We have a private ******** page which is invite-only, we use it to update our friends and family who live a bit further away but it also means we can keep our "normal" ******** profiles separate.

We also share useful websites and links on there.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

We sent announcement cards, they were cherished and everyone then knew the childrens birthdays, how to spell their names etc. 

Yes we included a photo and sent them out during intro's with ds and after dd was home, if I was you i'd wait until the child is home (long story). 

We wrote something like 'Lucy Locket' born 9th Aug 2012  &  placed in our arms and hearts forever 13th Sept 2013 and then made up a personal verse.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

We included her name on all xmas cards which I wrote before we met her so didn't send pictures as didn't want to until she was home.My mum did a great job of emailing family sending pics lol I have to say I think she was more excited than us if that was possible


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

We're making some cards with little mans picture on to send to our close family and friends who live quite far away. We're goo a write a little verse saying his name and date of birth etc...a lot of our friends have asked on ******** for pictures but we have tried to explain to them that we will never b putting photos on there for security reasons. Some understand but some can't understand y when my settings are set to complete security. Has anyone else posted pics on **? Can't wait to introduce our little man to our family and close friends


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I would never advise putting pictures on ** no matter how secure. Once something is posted online its there forever (even if you delete it, it's floating around somewhere). Plus ** / google etc do not respect your privacy. If people want to see a photo that much they can receive it in the post or text it to them ( so long as they delete it).

I'm very strict about it because of the six degrees of separation, which via ** I have discovered is very much there.

My hairdresser asked to see a photo and I said no - I only see her every few months, we're not friends, and she could somehow know someone who knows someone, as LO's photos are plastered all over ** by the birth parents.

I take 'better safe than sorry' very seriously


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I probably will put photos up on our private group, BUT the child will either have a blurred face or have their head turned away/distance shot.
Hard copy photos will be given to family and close friends.


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Thankyou for all your replies.

I have done the announcement. Put a poem in that i found on AUK.

Do you think it is a bit rude to put my address in? I have moved house since all of them last sent cards at xmas.
Im not expecting anything. Just so they have got it!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Just to add to the ** stuff - our SW warned us that until AO you have no rights to add Los pics and thus they had to advise all new placements of this condition and how they would see it. I'm with mummy elf, I do not have pics of me of family on ** and ask friends not to tag me. This was waaaay before LO came home as I just don't trust things on the www. There was also an issue whereby work friends had tag my non work friends husband on a night out looking rather worse for wear. He isn't on ** and has quite a respectable job where this was a little  embarrassing for him but could have been worse had clients seen these. Some folk just don't think about the consequences do they?

Baby - I would add a little note saying here's "just in case you dudnt know we hace moved and this is my new address" or similar.
X


----------

